# BEST 29" inch within 15K....



## medigit (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi... evry1... plz suggest the bst 29" Television.. in the market.. .. i have ssen the LG 29FD55VE.. i seems good... Sony r bit expensive. but plz suggest the best choice.. i am going to buy on Mondy..  will aslo use the tv as monitor output for computer..
__________
commn guys.. plz . reply..
__________
will anyone be able to help??


----------



## techno geek (Mar 3, 2007)

yo man
u can go 4 samsung 29" series
its quite easy on ur pocket
& display quality is brilliant


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2007)

What is the range of HD televisions and HD monitors?


----------



## rajeev bedi (Mar 3, 2007)

SAMSUNG 29 IS FAR BETTER. GOOD VALUE FOR MONEY.RAJEEVcontact; raj_bedi2006@yahoo.com  or call09415021722


----------



## primitive_trash (Mar 3, 2007)

philips is the best...ive got one and highle recomend it...


----------



## medigit (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BEST 29 inch within 15K....*

wht abt LG 29 inch TVs??


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 3, 2007)

wat the heck

have 29" TV's become so cheap???


----------



## sam9s (Mar 3, 2007)

medigit said:
			
		

> Hi... evry1... plz suggest the bst 29" Television.. in the market.. .. i have ssen the LG 29FD55VE.. i seems good... Sony r bit expensive. but plz suggest the best choice.. i am going to buy on Mondy..  will aslo use the tv as monitor output for computer..
> __________
> commn guys.. plz . reply..
> __________
> will anyone be able to help??



Make sure you also buy a dedicated monitor, coz  the resolution of a conventional TV is far less than of a monitor, so though movies and probably even games would look ok, you gonna definately ruin the surfing experience or any text base work for that matter.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 3, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> What is the range of HD televisions and HD monitors?


Could someone please answer this?

Has digit run a shootout on HD TVs lately?


----------



## medigit (Mar 3, 2007)

i will use the TV as an monitior .. occasiionally... Samsung 17" computr monitir is computer output..
__________
doesnt anyone Have LG Tvs .. plz comment on LG tvs as well.


----------



## dissel (Mar 4, 2007)

^^^
How I can use TV as monitor....I really need to know,
coz my old 17" CRT monitor going to die,and I have 2 TV sets in the home.
Can any one please reply ?


----------



## medigit (Mar 4, 2007)

there will be a S-Video port.in ur TV.. conct it with ur S-video port of Graphics Card...
__________
by the way. wht TV do u hav??


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> ^^^
> How I can use TV as monitor....I really need to know,
> coz my old 17" CRT monitor going to die,and I have 2 TV sets in the home.
> Can any one please reply ?



To connect to a TV the very first thing natually you need is a videocard that supports TV-out. Commonly, you will be able to identify this by looking at the back of your VideoCard.

Commonly there are two types of connections available...

1. S-Video
2. Composite Video

Usually special cables with these cards, that convert the connector to a more common connector, like the 3-in-1 connection comminly used in TVs.
The below pic shows different types of connections available ona card...
A,B are the S-Video and C is the composit video. Composite video is more common than s-video, though s-video offers better quality. You have to go for a for a cable which can connect composite to the more common 3-in-1 connectors found in conventional TVs. 
If you have an LCD TV, then there is a striaght way of a connection using a DVI connector. DVI cable is usually supplied with the TV or the graphic card.

*i13.tinypic.com/4973of4.jpg

Card showing diffferent connections....

*i13.tinypic.com/29cbg2o.jpg

Conventional TV connections (this one even has the  s-video option)


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 4, 2007)

^^^^^ nice explanation, even i had the same doubt. grt work


----------



## medigit (Mar 6, 2007)

So the cable should connect from S-Video jack of Graphics card to S- Video of TV... i ha v gt FX 5200 128 MB card... i hav triesd the above connection but there is no signal in the TV... plz help.. i hv got LG Flatron 29" TV.. with S-video jack...


----------



## sam9s (Mar 7, 2007)

medigit said:
			
		

> So the cable should connect from S-Video jack of Graphics card to S- Video of TV... i ha v gt FX 5200 128 MB card... i hav triesd the above connection but there is no signal in the TV... plz help.. i hv got LG Flatron 29" TV.. with S-video jack...



Fiddle around with TV settings....AV1 or AV2, or try S-Video to 3-in-1 cable and connect to TV using that.....


----------



## VexByte (Mar 9, 2007)

Try to stay away from the Korean stuffs. The only best Korean product is Hyundai cars.


----------



## Stick (Mar 9, 2007)

Stay away from LG,

Go for Samsung, Sony, Philips and Onida


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 9, 2007)

I have an LG 29" Flat television, ant it's quite good.
Also one of my friends has an LG 29" normal TV which is about 3 years old, it is still working as good, and no problems at all.

I don't have any Inputs on other televisions, and may be there are better options than LG, but I can sure tell that LG is a good option and also that feature-wise, it is the most featured I guess, maybe other brands beat it at picture quality, I cant really tell I have not seen, but LG's quality is beyond satisfaction.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 9, 2007)

hi man 
im having lg 29" fd55ve i purchased it 20 months before at 20k
its damn great to watch and it kicks samsungs29" a$$ in any aspect

fd55ve is having 1 component input port
                 3 av ports ie composite
                 1 svideo
                 1 av out ie composite out& audio out
                 1 headphone out 
it supports 480i at 60hz
            576i at 50/60hz with component inputs

it sports auto volume levelling 
speakers are decent at 300w for even a hall 
they dont have much bass but i dont mind it because iam using sbs 370 speakers through headphone out
and so volume is great with punch!!


im having athlon 3000+ atop a gigabyte geforce 6150/nForce430 with hdtv out so i connect my pc to this tv
through component inputs to watch movies
even if your graphics card dosent sports component output u can connect with  svideo but mind it quality of cable must be great otherwise colour would be horrible
many people dont give a damn to quality of cable 

regarding this::by medigit
So the cable should connect from S-Video jack of Graphics card to S- Video of TV... i ha v gt FX 5200 128 MB card... i hav triesd the above connection but there is no signal in the TV... plz help.. i hv got LG Flatron 29" TV.. with S-video jack...
__________________




baby install forceware release 91.31 not 93.71 it has bugs in its a$$ select signal format pal-b india and it must work i have done it many times and im using it
even if it dosent work disable graphics mode by pressing f8 during boot up and select vga mode it would work definitely


for new buyers i would recommend philips hdtv 29PT8836/94  it sports 1080i and refresh rate of 100hz at just 25k isnt it great


----------



## VexByte (Mar 14, 2007)

But these Korean stuffs always *lure the customers by providing more features at less cost.* BUT, most of them are quite unreliable and will not last for long !!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 14, 2007)

^^who told u yhay I have been using LG TV for more than 8 years without any problem. It had gr8 features and amazing pic quality


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 14, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> But these Korean stuffs always *lure the customers by providing more features at less cost.* BUT, most of them are quite unreliable and will not last for long !!!


u've had any bad experience??


----------



## premsharma (Mar 14, 2007)

Both LG & Samsung sucks in TV. Instead Sony & Philips are great. Philips is one of the oldest in TVs. Even today most of the high end TV tuners for  PC & TFTs uses philip chips.


----------



## linuxman (May 5, 2009)

: bump :

Can someone suggest a good 29 inch TV?

Thanks


----------



## linuxman (May 5, 2009)

edited


----------



## acewin (May 6, 2009)

quiet old thread, you have quiet a few good TV sets avaiable from Samsung.
As per me Samsung and Philips are better than Sony.

Finding Philips in the market is tough, not many shops keep them
few good samsung models
Samsung-CS21A753
Samsung-CS29A330
Samsung-CS29M50ME - a newer model of this would be available.

Philips-29PT550
Philips-29PT680

Philips and Samsung Ultra Slim models are very good


----------

